# Gar



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

I'll be in Columbus next week, more specifically on the north side near Polaris, and would like to try to scratch gar off the list. I hear central OH is decent for them, at least compared to NE OH. Anyone have any suggestions/advice? I've heard they are in Hoover Reservoir and Big Walnut Creek, but I'm not sure if there's really a good fishable population or not. Always wanted to catch one, and I figured I'd try some places around Columbus while I'm down there. Thanks


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

a mickey mouse rod with a 12/0 hook and a wax worm is as good advice as any. They are usually caught on accident as opposed to on purpose. If I were going to take a long long shot at catching one on purpose I would rig a 3" bluegill under a big catfish bobber, hook size would be a mystery to me, in the northern pool at hoover. Good luck and keep us posted on how you do..


----------



## Java line (Mar 14, 2012)

Big walnut north of galena at the old brickyard train trestle or gahanna just north of 270 there are baseball fields on the West Bank and you can see them in there. big white Cain toads swim them slowly on top in front of them and they will attack them but getting one stuck is the trick, use a 5/0 and let them get it deep and be careful because they will cause you to need stitches in a hurry thrashing around.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Go to OGF forums then down to canoes & kayaks read ( kayak gar) then, I would go to big walnut and give it a try. good luck


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks guys! I've hooked 2 in my life, one on the Ohio River and one on a trib, but they both came off. Really have the itch to catch one, and the two places I hooked them the two I hooked were the only two I saw, so I couldn't really target them specifically since there weren't many.

I'll have to figure out a way to hook them. 5/0? I was actually even thinking of trying really small hooks also. And I've also thought about making "rope flies"

I might have to give Hoover and Big Walnut a try, other location suggestions are appreciated though. I'd rather fish over them and get skunked than get skunked where there aren't any gar around.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

I got one one the scioto downtown last week while fishing for cats. I had cut shad one the bottom. Had several runs that I missed that I thought were cats until I hooked the gar. I think they kept stealing my cut shad.


----------



## hillbillybelownewphilly (Nov 16, 2006)

The way we catch them around here is use a 6/0 to 8/0 circle hook. Take a strand from a mop head and fray it out. Attach it near the eye of the hook and put your bait on. When the far goes to hit your bait, pretty much any kind of cut bait, their teeth will also get caught in the frayed mop strand making it easier to bring them in without losing them. Good luck.


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

hillbillybelownewphilly said:


> The way we catch them around here is use a 6/0 to 8/0 circle hook. Take a strand from a mop head and fray it out. Attach it near the eye of the hook and put your bait on. When the far goes to hit your bait, pretty much any kind of cut bait, their teeth will also get caught in the frayed mop strand making it easier to bring them in without losing them. Good luck.


I've heard a variation of this


----------



## Bigcatfan (Jun 12, 2013)

Best way to get them is cover your bait in pantyhose. Sure you'll look like a total weirdo buying fish bait, pantyhose, and rope (past experience) but that's the best to catch the Gar. The pantyhose gets caught in their teeth but doesn't hurt them. Definitely try Big Walnut. Good luck!


----------



## Riggu2 (Mar 10, 2013)

Hooked into one in the middle pool in Hoover on Sunday just north of the county line road bridge when fishing minnows for crappie with my light rod. Came off pretty quick as it came up to the boat. Good luck!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Java line (Mar 14, 2012)

Yup 5/0 that's why you have to let them get it deep on there moth past the beak. I saw a bunch in the muskingum between stock port and Beverly on the down stream side of a big tree that had fallen in, still had the leaves on and they would grab anything you threw at them but the only way to hook them was to let them almost swallow the soft plastic, also catch them in Florida (Kissimmee river and lake) on soft plastics worms, bush hogs, spinner baits...what ever 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

I had the pleasure of fishing with a big gar a couple of months ago. I waded about half a mile of stream and this thing stayed with me the entire time, about ten feet off my port bow. The stream was running about a foot at the most and the rocks were covered in whatever that vegetation is that shows up in April, which made it very easy to see the gar and make out all the details. I've always held them in high regard even though some don't...

Also had one swim up between my legs a couple of weeks ago. Kind of startled the hell out of me.

Good luck in catching one...

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Saw one in a stream today. Looked like it was just chillin there waiting for food to float down as it would just open its mouth time to time like it was feeding.


----------



## freshwater_newb (May 16, 2013)

I saw two decent sized gar today while wading in the big walnut. 15" and the other about 20". Big one was a shortnose gar for sure though ODNR says they only live in the ohio river and scioto http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Default.aspx?tabid=22730. 

It was just floating quietly in about a foot of water and the tail colors were unmistakable. Neither of the bigger ones were interested in anything I was throwing, but I was able to catch this beaut.










no joke, it was stuck in some river weed stuck to my hook. Did a catch and release for this one.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

The one I saw today was in the big walnut as well.


----------



## BanksideBandit (Jan 22, 2010)

Google rope lure and make one. Take it with you when wading or floating Walnut. When you see one tie on the rope lure and cast for it and you should have good luck. You can sight fish them pretty easily.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm not in your area so no help on streams but if your a fly fisherman ? { i think} here's what works for me---- I use a white streamer/woolly bugger type pattern tied on a size 6 light wire hook, size 8 for smaller fish and sight fish. I get a good percentage of hookups, maybe 30 percent of bites end up hooked. Works best for me keeping the fly above the fish and moving, if a fish shows interest and moves towards the fly just let the fly drop. Most important thing for me is the hook set---slow and steady, let the small sharp hook find a soft spot. 
I have tried the rope flies but if a fish breaks off --- he's doomed to die a slow death but they will catch fish-- also some-what of a pain to untangle from the fishes mouth. good luck and report back. If you get 80 miles south of Columbus I can put you in some spots Here are a couple from past Gar trips. I LOVE EM
Looks like you got some really good tips on all the post ! ! I'm after a 50 incher


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks for the tips garhtr(and everyone else). Yeah, I fly fish mostly but I'll be bringing my regular gear also. I'll be sure to report back!


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

As I promised I said I'd report back. Well, I didn't get in nearly as much fishing time as I wanted to but I did fish a little bit. Saturday evening I fished a spot on Alum Creek and caught a few fish, but no gar(not knowing if Alum Creek has a good population or not). Then this morning I was able to fish Big Walnut Creek and Hoover Reservoir. Again, no gar. Didn't fish all that long since I didn't bring any coat with me, ended up getting pretty wet lol. From what I hear gar tend to like sunny days more? I did see a few carp at Hoover. Got one to come towards my fly and reject it at the last second. Even though I didn't catch any gar it was still good to get out. Might be back in the area later this summer so I'll have another cnance at catching the elusive gar haha


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

I was at hoover by the pier Saturday from 9am-2pm in my kayak and saw some gar near the surface sunbathing. If you paddle fast then coast quite you can come within 1-3 feet of carp and gar on the surface. Pretty cool sneaking up on them in ninja mode like that lol.


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

Gar are thick in big walnut creek. Acadamy park, or woodside green. I caught one on a crankbait wading from woodside north to Morse rd.


----------

